# Zugriff auf MySQL-Datenbank



## energetic (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Also: Ich bin derzeit dabei ein Java-Programm zu entwickeln, bei dem Daten in einer MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert werden. Das Ganze läuft mit JDBC. Bei X-ampp klappts vortrefflich.
Nun das Problem; korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mit meinen Annahmen falsch liege.

1. Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt mit einer Datenbank mache die auf einem Server liegt (nebenbei: wir wollen nur free-Webspace nutzen) geht es nicht, weil die Datenbank für äußeren Zugriff gesperrt ist (das ist doch der Grund, oder?).

Mögliche Lösungen wären:

Einen Webhoster finden, bei dem man es freischalten kann; aber ich hab gehört es stellt ein groes Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Stimmt das?
Ein Webinterface erstellen, damit das alles über den http-port läuft. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie das geht ... meine php-Kenntnisse halten sich in Grenzen. In der Datenbank sind nur Strings, also im Prinzip würde mir eine cvs-datei reichen...

Irgendwelche Lösungen vergessen?

Und verzeiht mir bitte den wahrscheinlich 100.000endsten Post zu dem Thema, aber ich kann echt nicht genau zuordnen welche google-Ergenisse mir jetzt weiterhelfen. Das erscheint mir da alles so ... nun ja, schwer zu lösen.

lg
energetic


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mai 2012)

Bei all-inkl.com kommst du von aussen auf die db


----------



## energetic (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber die Domains kosten was und das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Und wie war des mit dem Sicherheitsrisiko?

Ich denke es wird wahrscheinlich auf ein Webservice hinauslaufen, aber wie genau soll das gehen?

Gibt's hier jemanden, der das schonmal gemacht hat?


----------



## Vancold (19. Mai 2012)

Hey!


Wenns keine Webapplikation ist, einfach eine lokale Datenbank anlegen?


lg

Rene


----------



## Melone (13. Jun 2012)

Ich würde das hier einfach mal aufgreifen, da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach genau dieser Lösung bin.
Also kein Zugriff per JDBC, sondern ein PHP-Script z.B. eine XML-Datei ausgeben lässt, die man dann im Java Programm weiterverarbeitet.

Das hätte halt den Vorteil, dass man keine externen DB-Zugriffe erlauben muss und das PHP-Script genau regelt, was für Daten rauskommen. Nebenbei finde ich den DB-Zugriff per PHP einfacher, wobei ich mich noch nicht so viel mit JDBC beschäftigt habe.

- Gibt es etwas gegen diesen Weg einzuwenden?


----------

